# Turning in FMM at border



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola
Has anyone had any experience taking a bus out of Mexico and turning in the FMM? I have taken the bus to Mexico and the plane back at which point there was no problem since the FMM has to be turned in before boarding. However if I take the bus out, how do I turn in my form since the bus does not stop at immigration? Should I turn it in to the Mexican Consulate when I return home? Also is immigration supposed to collect the proof of payment along with the FMM? I showed the proof of payment when I turned in the form, but the immigration agent was not interested in it. Does anyone know if the payment is entered into the computer when I pay Bancomer or do I need to keep the receipt forever or at least until my next entry in case there is no record that I paid? Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Leaving Mexico by car or bus can present a bit of a problem if you don't spot the INM office; often across the lanes on the southbound side. With the FMM, it isn't so much of a problem but those with visas must check out of the country and also have aduana remove the car sticker and issue a receipt. I your case, ask the bus driver to point out INM and pause long enough for you to drop off your FMM. If that doesn't work; simply tear it up and get a new one when you return to Mexico.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, RV ******
From your answer, I assume that the FMM's are not tracked by computer., like the visas are.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's also my assumption, at this time. However, any foreigner in Mexico should realize that there is a requirement that you have a current immigration document on your person at all times. Especially in the current 'difficulties', it would by wise to comply. The new plastic card 'credenciales' make that a lot easier than with the old booklets.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Joycee- Obviously you haven't lived here long enough. This is Mexico - nobody cares. If you're actually on a bus as it passes to the other side, chances are immigration will get on the bus, check id's and send those who need to off the bus into the office. If you're foot crossing, depending on the location, you'll either see the IMS office or you won't. Either way, just keep walking and cross the border. I've crossed the land border twice (Nuevo Laredo & Matamoros) and never walked in to relinquish my visa. After the first time, I realized that there really is no need to pay the visa fee, esp. if you're leaving by foot. So last time I didn't and saved the money.  I seriously doubt that the Mexican authorities are efficient and organized enough to keep your previous data in a computer, let alone a computer which is actually connected to the rest of the country. You're stressing too much.


----------

